# Manuka honey and high NK cells



## millyone (Jan 10, 2013)

Hello

Should manuka honey be avoided if one has high NK cells? I have recently been treated for high NK cells with intralipids and steroids. But it has occured to me but that I have also been taking a teaspoon of manuka with hot water and lemon occasionally in the mornings which may be counter productive?


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

I am sorry, this is outside my area of expertise.


----------

